# Netzwerkkabel verlegen im Aussenbereich



## streetracer92 (17. Februar 2014)

Guten Abend,
wir haben unser Netzwerk bisl auf den neuesten Stand gebracht also sprich eine Fritzbox 7490 und als NAS eine Synology Diskstation DS 213j. Ich weiß die Fritzbox hat den WLAN-AC Standart aber trotzdem will ich mein Zimmer über ein Netzwerkkabel ins Netzwerk einbinden. Dazu wird das Kabel größtenteils im Aussenbereich in Kabelkanälen verlegt. Eine kurze Strecke ca. 3m verlaufen unter der Dachrinne die Nachmittags immer schön in der Sonne ist. Der Rest verläuft grösstenteils unter dem Dachüberhang. Welche Kabel kann man den da empfehlen? Anfangs hab ich an Verlegekabel gedacht aber da benötigt man ja zusätliches Werkzeug zum montieren.
RJ45 Netzwerk Anschlusskabel CAT 6 S/FTP [1x RJ45-Stecker - 1x RJ45-Stecker] 20 m Grau Dätwyler im Conrad Online Shop | 971020 Kann man hier bei diesen Gegebenheiten so ein Kabel nehmen?
Da wir eine NAS auch am laufen haben häte ich die NAS an ein Switch gehängt. Da ich bei mir im Zimmer mehr Geräte mit Inet anschluss hab zb. AV-Receiver und andere Sachen halt hät ich bei mir Zimmer einen zweiten Switch gesetzt. Dadurch sollte ich ja dann auch ein Geschwindigkeitsplus erhalten wenn ich auf die NAS zugreif weil es dann ja nimmer über den Router geht sondern direkt über die NAS oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler? Meine Übertragungsraten über WLAN betragen im Durchschnitt so 3-4 MBytes/s(NAS). 
Ich hätte dann an so ein Switch gedacht:Netgear ProSafe GS105, 5-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder sollte man lieber zu so etwas greifen?:TP-Link TL-SG1008, 8-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn ihr andere Empfehlungen habt dann nur her damit. Kann ruhig ein wenig kosten möchte ja mehrere Jahre damit zufrieden sein.
Das Kabel sollte eine Länge von min. 20m haben besser wären aber 25m(Preisvorstellung max 40-50€). Für den Switch reichen auch 5 Ports(Preisvorstellung je Stück 40-50€). 
Sowas ist für den Heimgebrauch zu oversized oder? TL-SG3210 - Willkommen bei TP-LINK
Danke schonmal für die Beratung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Solange das Kabel im Außenbereich sich nicht bewegt und die Sonne nicht direkt draufscheint, kann man ruhig ein ganz normales nehmen. Bei nem Kollegen liegt auch ein normales Patchkabel außen am Haus seit min. 6 Jahren und das macht keine Probleme.

Die Fritzbox 7490 hat Gigabit LAN. Da wirst du keinen Unterschied merken, ob das NAS an einem Switch hängt.

Als Switch kann ich diesen hier empfehlen: D-Link DGS-108, 8-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Hab den schon mehrfach verbaut und nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht.


----------



## streetracer92 (17. Februar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dieses Kabel liegt halt in einem Kabelkanal dieser Kabelkanal wird dann hinter der Dachrinne befestogt wo nachmittags oft Sonne hin kommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Dann sollte das dem Kabel nichts machen. Die UV-Strahlung der Sonne ist das, was dem Kabel zu schaffen macht. Die Wärme (IR-Strahlung) macht dem Kabel nichts.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Februar 2014)

Lan-kabel im außenbereich sehe ich ebenfalls nicht problematisch. Ich habe schon seit jahren ein cat.7 verlegekabel im außenbereich ohne kabelkanal  (daneben liegt noch ein cat.6 mit steckern nocht etwas länger,ist der sonne ausgesetzt) und hab keinerlei probleme damit.
Was ich aber kritisch sehe ist die verlegung entlang der dachrinne. Habt ihr einen blitzableiter am haus? Wenn ja, halt das kabel von dem und der dachrinne so fern als möglich. Du riskierst sonst bloß deine hardware.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was ich aber kritisch sehe ist die verlegung entlang der dachrinne.


 Die wird hoffendlich aus Kunststoff sein, sonst ist die bald eh geklaut.


----------



## streetracer92 (18. Februar 2014)

Blitzableiter haben wir keinen also seh ich hier kein Problem entlang der Dachrinne zu gehen. Hab noch ein anderes Kabel gefunden das es wahrscheinlich wird.
oranges Netzwerkkabel mit DRAKA UC900 und TM21 STeckern, 10 Gbit/s
Den D-Link Switch schau ich mir abends mal näher an.


----------



## streetracer92 (18. Februar 2014)

Das Kabel steht schon fest, ich nimm das zuletzt verlinkte Kabel von mir.
Was ist von diesen 4 Switches noch zu halten?
D-Link DGS-1100-08, 8-Port, smart managed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netgear ProSafe Plus GS105E, 5-Port, smart managed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Linksys LGS105, 5-port (LGS105-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/hp-1410-8-j9661a-a649595.html


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

streetracer92 schrieb:


> Das Kabel steht schon fest, ich nimm das zuletzt verlinkte Kabel von mir.
> Was ist von diesen 4 Switches noch zu halten?
> D-Link DGS-1100-08, 8-Port, smart managed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Netgear ProSafe Plus GS105E, 5-Port, smart managed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 Nr.1 ist nen Managed Switch und für deine Anwendung overkill, weil nicht benötigt. Damit kann man Netzwerke verwalten.
Nr.2 ist ebenfalls nen Managed Switch.
Nr.3 find ich ziemlich teuer für nur 5 Ports.
Nr.4 geht garnicht, weil nur 100 MBit/s.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Februar 2014)

Ein managed switch muß nicht unbedingt verkehrt sein zumal er in der grund-config auch nur als normaler switch agiert. Wenn evt. mal mehr gebraucht wird (stichwort qos), hat man dann gleich was entsprechendes.
Ansonsten tut es eigentlich auch der billigste gigabit-switch der zu finden ist. Die nehmen sich da nicht viel. Allerdings würde ich von den 100 mbit-switches abraten. Ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß...


----------



## streetracer92 (18. Februar 2014)

Das der HP kein Gigabit hat darauf hab ich jetzt nicht geachtet. Freilich will ich wenn dann einen Gigabit nehmen.
Der Dlink und Netgear Switch interessieren mich doch sehr. Warum kostet der Netgear nur die hälfte vom dlink gut der dlink hat 3 mehr Ports aber das macht doch nicht soviel unterschied oder?


----------



## master.of.war (18. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mir zwei billige Gigabit Kabel in Amazon gekauft. Beide hängen draußen nun schon seit 2 Jahren. Im Sommer scheint die Sonne drauf und im Winter sind sie mit Schnee bedeckt und es gab bisher noch keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## streetracer92 (18. Februar 2014)

Zwecks Kabel hab ich nur gemeint weil es für SAT Technik speziell solche Kabel für aussen gibt. (Zb. Kathrein lcd 115).
Ich muss  ja zweimal durch die Wand durch. Da hab ich mir dann gedacht das ich einen Stecker abzwick und das ende ohne stecker durch die Wand führ und bei mir im Zimmer mit einer Netzwerkdose abschliess. Spricht da etwas dagegen? Also sprich ich kauf mir ein fertig konfektioniertes Kabel schneid davon einen Stecker ab und setzt bei mir im Zimmer eine Netzwerkdose.


----------



## xSunshin3x (18. Februar 2014)

Kann man theoretisch so machen


----------



## Angelo-K (19. Februar 2014)

Ne kann man nicht, weil des n flexibles kabel ist, des geht nicht an netzwerkdosen. Entweder nach dem durchzieh wieder n stecker ankrimpen. Oder halt verlegekabel nehmen und auf beiden seiten eine dose setzten

Gruß


----------



## DSHPB (19. Februar 2014)

Kann dir TP-Link Switches empfehlen:

TP-Link TL-SG1005D, 5-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder etwas kleiner, aus Metall:
TP-Link TL-SG105, 5-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

kosten beide nicht viel, gibt's auch als 8-Port-Variante.

Hab beide seit einiger Zeit im Einsatz (weiß nicht wie lange genau), die tun super ihren Dienst und sind günstig, werden nicht warm etc.


----------



## Superwip (19. Februar 2014)

Verlegekabel sind für solche Anwendungen wohl eh grundsätzlich besser geeignet.

Wenn man auf Blitzschutz aus welchen Gründen auch immer großen Wert legt sollte man am besten Lichtwellenleiter-Kabel verwenden. 1000BASE-T auf 1000BASE-SX (Multimoden-Glasfaser) Adapter gibt es bereits für <50€ pro Stück (wobei man natürlich zwei oder einen Switch mit 1000BASE-SX Anschluss braucht). Eine Alternative ist eventuell unter anderem das verlegen des Kabels in einem an beiden Enden seperat geerdeten Metallrohr.


----------



## DSHPB (19. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub nach einem Blitzschlag hast du größere Probleme, als dass das Netzwerk nicht mehr läuft...

Einfach in den Kabelkanal und gut ist, würd ich sagen...


----------



## Superwip (19. Februar 2014)

Na ja kommt darauf an wie der Blitzschutz sonst aufgebaut ist. Ein an einer kritischen Stelle verlegtes Kupfer-Netzwerkkabel kann da schon eine Schwachstelle sein.


----------



## xSunshin3x (19. Februar 2014)

Angelo-K schrieb:


> Ne kann man nicht, weil des n flexibles kabel ist, des geht nicht an netzwerkdosen. Entweder nach dem durchzieh wieder n stecker ankrimpen. Oder halt verlegekabel nehmen und auf beiden seiten eine dose setzten
> 
> Gruß


 
Patchkabel auf Dosen auflegen geht - warum auch nicht? Nur andersrum ist schwer/unmöglich: Verlegekabel in einen Stecker bringen...


----------



## streetracer92 (19. Februar 2014)

Wir haben keinen Blitzschutz. Was für Vorteile hat den LWL außer das es unempfindlich gegen Störeinflüsse ist, dünner und flexibler als KupferKabel und mit Stromkabel verlegt werden kann. Dieses Kabel soll auch 4m mit SAT-Kabeln(Kathrein LCD115) verlegt werden aber das dürfte eigendlich nichts ausmachen? Fals ich das CAT6 Kabel nimm, kann ich die Löcher in der Wand dann mit Silikon zuschmieren oder zersetzt das Silikon die Ummantelung vom Kabel? 
Die Frage ist brauch ich sowas oder nicht? Diese Leitung wird genutzt für den PC, AV-Receiver, Sat-Receiver und XBOX360. überwiegend zum Streamen von Filmen und Musik von der NAS die jetzt doch direkt an der Fritzbox angeschlossen bleibt und Surfen im Internet. Die LWL-Technik kostet halt das 3-fache ist aber zukunftssicherer.
Dadurch das der eine Switch wegfällt kauf ich mir ein smart managed switch für mein Zimmer.


----------



## Superwip (19. Februar 2014)

Nimm ein normales CAT5/CAT6 mit Schirmung, sollte problemlos ausreichen.

Die Frage ist eher: Verlegekabel oder Patchkabel? Beides hat in diesem Fall Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## streetracer92 (19. Februar 2014)

Ich werde jetzt Verlegekabel kaufen und als Abschluss 2 Keystone Module.
Welche muss ich morgen erstmal schauen.


----------



## streetracer92 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich bleib jetzt bei CAT7 Verlegekabel mit 2 Keystone Modulen als Abschluss.
Als Kabel ein:Leoni Kerpen Datacom MegaLine F10-130 8P F10-130 S/F-DX T1000, 3,07 & oder CAT 7 Installationskabel 4x2xAWG23/1 S/FTP 2xgeschirmtIMF+Gesamtschirm | eBay Ich weiß das, dass Leoni Kabel in einer ganz anderen Preiklasse spielt aber ist es denn auch den Aufpreis wert?
Keystone Modul als Abschluss:Telegärtner CAT 6a Keystone Universal-Modul nach EIA/TIA 568B im Conrad Online Shop | 992414 dazu diese Dose Netzwerkdose Aufputz Unbestückt 1 Port BTR Netcom Reinweiß im Conrad Online Shop | 993048
Als Patchkabel zum Verbinden von PC und denn Rest kommt ein Patchkabel mit Draka UC 900 zum Einsatz.
Switch bin ich mir noch unsicher wird aber ein D-LINK, Tp-Link oder Netgear.


----------

